# Any book recommendations for Army Special Forces hopefuls?



## e8f8d9 (May 22, 2020)

I read a ton of non-fiction, especially military history. I'm looking to read as much as I can about Special Forces with the intent of being as knowledgeable and prepared as I possibly can to attend selection. Any recommendations? I did a search but didn't see anything specifically for Army SF.


----------



## Kaldak (May 22, 2020)

We have a whole sub-forum dedicated to books. I would start there.


----------



## e8f8d9 (May 22, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> We have a whole sub-forum dedicated to books. I would start there.


Sorry about that. I looked all through the forums and I don't see a books sub-forum anywhere. Can you please direct me to where I could find it?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 22, 2020)

e8f8d9 said:


> Sorry about that. I looked all through the forums and I don't see a books sub-forum anywhere. Can you please direct me to where I could find it?



What Are You Currently Reading?


----------



## Kaldak (May 22, 2020)

/sigh


----------



## e8f8d9 (May 23, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> /sigh


With all due respect, you said a sub-forum. This is a thread, and not even a stickied one...


----------



## e8f8d9 (May 23, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What Are You Currently Reading?


Thank you!


----------

